
Judge orders New York to pay unemployment to Uber and Lyft drivers - m-watson
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/07/judge-orders-new-york-to-pay-unemployment-to-uber-and-lyft-drivers/
======
pmdulaney
Am I getting this right? New York (along with California) forced Uber and Lyft
to reclassify their contractor drivers as employees -- and then refused to pay
them unemployment, as their employee status would require?

~~~
m-watson
It seems like a kind of situation from this part:

"Since 2016, the New York Department of Labor has held that ride-hail drivers
were employees for purposes of unemployment insurance. But Uber and Lyft have
dragged their feet, failing to provide wage data that would enable the agency
to calculate unemployment payments for each worker."

So they have to consider them employees for purposes of insurance but seem to
not have fully complied in the first place.

------
m-watson
The actual ruling [PDF]:
[https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.nyed.448390...](https://www.courtlistener.com/recap/gov.uscourts.nyed.448390/gov.uscourts.nyed.448390.24.0.pdf)

